# New doeling( possible)



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't decided for sure as of yet but I was seriously thinking of getting a doeling from this breeder. She has 3 does due and I haven't committed myself by reserving but did email my interest. I'd like to get one from Blue Cadence, but her doelings are priced more than my budget allows and I'm not sure but I think the price is according to blue eyes, the other would be Kalie...though I don't want a "short" ND...I like the long and lean look...not the short neck and squat body and you really can't tell how a kid will turn out at a very young age...and I like solid color though I know the buck is "colorful" and so is Collen the chance of getting solid color is slim....I am so un decided....I want to keep a doeling from Binky next year but I won't be able to if she has bucks!

Heres the site so you can see the does in question
http://www.brokenharrowranch.com


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Tough decision for sure! I think I would buy one from the breeder instead of counting on Binky to have one. You could always sell something if Binky has one your really like. Also, you never know what might happen with Binky kidding. I checked out the website...I'm not REALLY fond of their goats, but I think they're alright. Do you have any other breeders near you that you might be able to purchase from? I'm not saying it's a bad choice at all, just making sure you explore all your options. Again, that's a tough decision!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually she was my only choice as the other breeders have goats to closely related to my buck and of course I'd like to use him on a kid from Binky even though it would be a "cousin" I'm not too fond of breeding even that close...Travel is not an option and Really the only doe that I do like is the black one..she is more nigi looking in build to me than the others, which the goats listed are bought from other breeders and not born on her farm...I don't know and I would really like to hope and pray than Binky has as easy a time with the next freshening as she did with the last...if she did end up giving me a doe I still wouldn't breed her til fall 2010! If I got a kid born now I'd be able to breed next fall and still have 3 milkers as I retired my 2 elder does this year...my main reason for breeding is the love of the kids and the milk production but I don't want to end up with purebred so-so nigi's, which is another reason why Binky is going to be bred to HeartHand n Holler Maverick...he's nice and level, good strong withers and NOT related....my options are so limited :hair: :hair:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that sounds frustrating! Yeah, I would buy one from her, you don't have to many options...new blood in the herd would be nice. They're cute goats, just not my #1 choice. But having a limited # of breeders around you is hard. 

Luckily we have a few breeders in our area. I usually go a state over every summer to get new stock though. I would be so lost if I had to stick with only a few breeders to choose from. I always see these good deals on my dream goat...only 20 states over... :GAAH: 

But hey...one thing good about there not being many breeders in your area is that they're more likely to buy from you and you won't be getting terrible prices for them! That's always a plus! There's only 3 other breeders besides me around our area so i've been getting awesome deals on my goats. I just sold Topper (unreg. nigi blue eyed buckling) for $275 to a lady that just couldn't find what she was looking for until she came across our website. I don't know what your prices are where you live, but here they're $50 to bout $375 (depends). Everyone was just to far away or didn't have kids avail. right now.

Good luck on making your decision


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I had that problem with the limited breeders near by when I had the Mini Oberhaslis-but now that I have LaManchas I do have a few near by breeders-it is kind of nice to have someone to chat with about what bucks would be good to use for breeding season and such. Plus, the first goat I remember being around was a LaMancha as my folks had a registered herd of them a long time ago(Now they have Saanens). As for sales, since this is my 3rd year with the LaManchas, I haven't had to many sales as I haven't had many kids available for sale-but I do have two tentative kid reservations. I say tentative as no one has sent me a deposit yet, but then again it is not even breeding season here. As for bucks, the only thing about having a buck that can be bad is if you have a small herd-before long he'll be related to everyone. I do have a totally unrelated buck who will be used this year on all but one of my does(she's going back to the buck she was bred to last year). And next year, depending on how his kids turn out, he'll probably be used as a cover buck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats the problem here, theres just a handful of breeders that I know about and the fact that Chief was available at the time I wanted him I already bought Binky so I jumped feet first and grabbed him, it wasn't til after I sent in his registration that I realized he was Binky's nephew...I know it shouldn't be an issue , I just don't want to be known for "inbreeding" and since his sire is the other only registered buck I know of thats close by I can't exactly keep a doeling that would be sired by him. Prices I think are a bit high here and it really irks me that a reg nigi is priced on eyecolor and not the build/confirmation.....so what if it has blue eyes if it's not true to the breed standard you basically have a so-so goat with different colored eyes. Eye color does help with pricing if it helps the breeder but in my opinion it would be icing on the cake if the goat comes from a line of good udders and confirmation.

I probably stepped on some toes and I do apologize if I did  but it really does upset me that there are some out there that don't "care" enough about the breed standard to price accordingly. I know that Binky isn't perfect and neither is Chief but at least they "look" nigerian dwarf and can't be confused with a pygmy because of their long and lean dairy qualities. I've seen does priced at over $300.00 around here and maybe it is just the picture or the wrong time of year (lots of fluff) but to me they don't look nearly as nice as the pictures of all the does you nigi breeders have posted here....I wish I could be lucky enough to find a doeling that looks like the ones you all have had born, I do like blue eyes especially on black or black/white goats they are very striking but I don't think it's right to charge more for a blue eyed goat than a brown eyed goat just because of that feature....And when Binky kids next year , the sire will have blue eyes so there is the chance of that but unless I think they are worthy and true to the breed they will be sold as "pets" but I may just get lucky enough and Binky does have a decent udder to want to keep a doeling and hope that she passes that feature along but her bucks will be wethered...her udder isn't "good" enough to have a buck pass it on. 

I am rambling and again, my last intent would be to upset anyone but this is soooo frustrating :hair:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I understand what you mean, Liz. Some people definitely overprice their animals just for a pretty trait. We do charge $50 more for blue-eyed or polled animals but our main goal is for correct conformation, udders, genetics, etc. . . . The only reason we ask that is because it's such a popular trait and people will pay for it, it's SO easy to sell blue-eyed or polled goats around here.

Anywho, those are some pretty nice goats. I think she should clip them and try to get some better pics. They would probably look A LOT nicer if clipped and standing a little more correctly. Her prices are on the spendy side for the bloodlines, the bloodlines & goats are kinda "so-so" - not bad, but not the best. But you can only work w/ what is in your area. 

I think Kali would look so much better if standing properly. She caught her right at dinner and who looks good when eating?  Just kidding. . . . she looks fairly long, her rump is probably much more level when her legs are set better and not scrunched underneath her. Her rump does look long, which is good. I love her color too, that choco brown w/ white is very purdy. 

Blue Cadence has pretty small teats, unless you don't mind that, doesn't look like a whole lot of milk in there either. She's a pretty girl though.

I like Colleen, nice bloodlines. Cornerstone Farm is a great herd, really like their animals. 

It may sound funny, but I would go w/ Kali. Her does are within your price range and I bet she looks a lot nicer than the pic shows. She was bred to a fairly dairy looking buck, so her kids may be more refined, longer, leaner. . . .

Hope you get exactly what you are looking for, at a good price too!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh Liz, I love that you are so picky when selling bucklings. That is a wonderful thing! More people need to be like that. Bucks need only be sold from the best does w/ strong udders. I admire you for doing that.  That was pretty cheesy, but it's important that your "herd ethics" be recognized and appreciated.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You Olivia, up til now I have sold pets...and have told owners that, I don't claim that my kids are any more than that and hey, if someone wants a blue eyed goat and it's an easy trait to "sell", go for it, but as you said...have the bloodline to back it up....thank you so much for understanding


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I did hear from the breeder, Colleen kidded with a reserved doeling the other 2 haven't shown signs of kidding and she's not positive about Cadence being bred so...if she does kid, she will let me know otherwise I guess I'll be waiting to see what Binky gives me :shrug:


----------

